# How Long To Regrow Feathers?



## amyable

Hi,

Have had this adult Woodie two days following a cat attack.

She's on Synulox and has picked up considerably since she first came, eating well now and poops are great. 
She has puncture wounds and bruising which I am treating, but generally she has been very lucky. No broken bones that I can find so I'm hopeful she'll make a complete recovery, eventually.

She has lost so much plumage though and I was wondering how long her recuperation is likely to take as Woodies aren't the best at being patients.

Her tail feathers have been ripped out, some snapped off. She's bare around her preening gland area. Flight feathers on injured wing are gone, again some broken off, and other wing has lost feathers awell.

Is she going to have to go through a moult before the broken feathers grow back?










Thanks

Janet


----------



## chayi

im not really sure but i had a bird that got attacked by a cat and lost a lot of it plumage and i just plucked the damaged feathers and they grew faster than leting them fall by them self and grow back.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hi Janet, if the flight/tail feathers are out completely they will grow back in about 5-6 weeks, sometimes they grow back quicker.

The feathers will only regrow if the feather has been pulled out completely. The broken feathers/stub will block new ones trying to come through until the next moult. You have to be careful about pulling out broken feathers as severe bleeding could occur.I would personally wait until the feathers molt. Broken feathers do not grow longer but will remain intact until the moult.

The only reason a feather will not replace is if the follicle has been destroyed by trauma,a violent reaction,or a disease.

jayne


----------



## jeff houghton

That bird looks like hes lucky to be alive!!Old Sylvester must be losing his touch.Good save .


----------



## gilbodick

could it be franch moult , i know that when it affects budgies the tail and flights continuasly moult and is a genatic thing


----------

